# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El postrasvase Júcar-Vinalopó proporciona agua a más de 16.000 agricultores alicantinos con necesidades hídricas

## sergi1907

Vie, 11/01/2013

iagua.es

Las obras de conexión del postrasvase Júcar-Vinalopó (margen derecha) con el trasvase, que la Generalitat Valenciana realizó durante el pasado mes de agosto, han permitido que toda el agua procedente del vaciado de la balsa de San Diego la hayan aprovechado alrededor de 16.000 agricultores alicantinos con necesidades hídricas en sus explotaciones agrarias. 

Este ha sido uno de los aspectos tratados durante la Comisión de Seguimiento para el vaciado de la balsa de San Diego, a la que ha asistido hoy en Villena el director general del Agua, José Alberto Comos, en la que también ha estado presente el presidente de la Junta Central de Usuarios del Vinalopó, l'Alacantí y Consorcio de Aguas de la Marina Baixa, Andrés Martínez, y en la que se han analizado además otras cuestiones relativas a la distribución de este recurso. 

El agua desembalsada representa un volumen de 4,1 hm3, lo que significa el 96% del total del contenido existente cuando se inició el vaciado en el mes de septiembre, y restan alrededor de 150.000 m3, que se repartirán durante el presente mes. 

En total, se han regado 12.000 hectáreas de cultivos pertenecientes a los agricultores de las comunidades de regantes de Hondón, Monóvar, Virgen de las Nieves de Aspe, La Romana, Agost y Monforte del Cid y las sociedades agrarias de transformación (SAT) Casas de Juan Blanco, Alciri, Percamp y San Enrique, que han podido utilizar este agua durante unos meses marcados por la sequía para sacar adelante sus plantaciones. 

Con el fin de que los regantes pudieran aprovechar del agua con ocasión del vaciado de la balsa, perteneciente a las infraestructuras del trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó, la Generalitat conectó las canalizaciones del postrasvase a la balsa. 

Esas obras, realizadas durante agosto y declaradas de emergencia por la Generalitat, consistieron en la conexión y en la instalación de cinco válvulas para gestionar la presión del agua en las canalizaciones posteriores y rn otras obras accesorias que permitían mejorar la distribución de caudales dentro de la margen derecha, de manera que los regantes pudieran usar el agua desde ese momento. 

La utilización de las conducciones del postrasvase Júcar Vinalopó acometidas por la Generalitat se autorizó en un acuerdo firmado en septiembre con la Junta Central de Usuarios del Vinalopó, l´Alacantí y Consorcio de Aguas de la Marina Baixa.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/120459

----------

